
Google Will Pay You $20 an Hour to Babysit Its Self-Driving Cars - bneiluj
https://www.yahoo.com/news/google-pay-20-hour-babysit-170000563.html
======
harshasrinivas
Interesting. Looks like Google is moving towards the right direction.

 _Babysitting_. Well Yahoo, instead of trolling, can try to focus on writing
better articles :)

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/12/11668548/google-self-
drivi...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/12/11668548/google-self-driving-
arizona-hiring-operator)

